# شواحن لجميع أنواع البطاريات بالعالم



## hussien95 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

أخواني الكرام هذا مجلد مضغوط يحتوي على مخططات دارات لشحن جميع البطاريات من كل الأنواع مثل الليثيوم والبطاريات الجافة وبطاريات السيارات ألخ............
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|32p11|3346873798|aku-pil-sarj-devreleri.rar|24105|0|0
أتمنى أن ينال أعجابكم :7:


----------



## emadeldein (27 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## zeid25 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

للأسف لا يمكننا التحميل من هذا الموقع


----------



## hussien95 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا أخي على الرد الجميل


----------



## hussien95 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بالنسبة للأخ زيد أنشاء الله برفع الملف على الميديا فير وبنزل الرابط تكرم عينك


----------



## hussien95 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

تفضل أخي الكريم هذا رابط على الميديا فير الشهير واذا لم يعمل أخبرني
شواحن بطاريات.rar


----------



## zeid25 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

تم تحميل الملف وهو جيد وفعلا يشمل شواحن كثيرة ومختلفة
ولكن ما لفت انتباهي كثيرا هو وجود الدارات التطبيقية العمليه فيه ايضا وهذا عمل ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussien95 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم أخي زياد وموفق


----------



## ahmed shal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Good work


----------



## hussien95 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------

